# Open vape stores Pretoria



## morras (21/2/16)

good morning all.could u please advise on open vaping stores and adresses in pretoria ,im on my way from rustenburg.want to get a starting kit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/16)

Moved to Who has Stock thread so any vendors can answer!


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/16)

Patrick & Debbie

Pretoria Agent
701, 14th Avenue, Gezina, Pretoria
Tel: 076 061 2114
Lounge / Retail


----------

